# EQdkp Website erstellen; Problem!



## Killboy13 (30. Dezember 2009)

Morgen,

jaa ich will für eine Gilde in WoW eine Website erstellen! Also, habe es auf Funpic hochgeladen, also alle Daten die von EQdkp bereitgestellt wurden, doch dann hab ich ein Problem. Er fragt mich bei der Installation nach dem Datenbanknamen. Doch wie ist der? Ich kenne nur Datenbankhost : "localhost" sowie den Benuternamen und das Passwort. Mir fehlt nur der Datenbankname ....  


Auf den Bildern sieht man gut, was verlangt wird, und was gegeben ist


----------



## shengli (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Datenbank muss erst noch erstellt werden ! Klicke mal auf (Webhosting) MySQL und gucke nach, ob da ein Eintrag ""Datenbank erstellen" zu finden ist. Die erstellte Datenbank hatt dann meist Zahlen als Namensvergabe. Man kann sie aber dann auch noch umbenennen. Benutzernamen und Passwort festlegen für die DB und schon haste alle benötigten Angaben.


----------



## Killboy13 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ok. Funpic ist echt langsam ... welchen guten Anbieter von Webspace könnt ihr empfehlen, wo man gute seine Websiten verwalten kann. 

Und, kann ich auch immer meine Domain ändern, wenn ich so ein Paket irgendwo kaufe ?


----------



## midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du was kaufen willst, dann kann ich All-Inkl empfehlen. Faire Preise und auch sonst ein wunderbarer Anbieter.

so far


----------



## shengli (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Domain kann man nicht einfach nach belieben ändern nein. Daher sollte diese schon wohl überlegt sein. Man kann diese natürlich kündigen, was jedoch deine Unterschrift voraussetzen würde.
Man kann aber einige Subdomains einrichten.


----------



## Killboy13 (30. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich da immer meine Domain ändern. Sagen wir ich starte eine HP meiner Klasse. Dann hab ich z.B. www.10te-KatharinenGymnasiumIngolstadt.de o.ä Und nach einer Woche, will ich doch lieber eine andere Domain. Geht das ohne Probleme?


Subdomains? Erklärung? ^^


----------



## midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Also bei All-Inkl gibts halt Inklusivdomains die du auch wechseln kannst. Aber wer verkauft schon eine Domain wieder? Ich mein die kosten doch an sich eh fast nix...

so far


----------



## shengli (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Domain steigt an Wert, je mehr Hits oder User diese zu verzeichnen hatt.
Sprich je populärer sie ist. Daher kann es durchaus Sinn machen sie zu verkaufen. Aber bei Hobbyprojekten oder Clangeschichten eher unrelewandt.


----------



## midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja mir gehts nich ums Geld machen sonderm um das Projekt an sich - sowas behält man einfach 

so far


----------



## klyer (30. Dezember 2009)

bplaced.net ist ein kostenloser anbieter von 1gb traffic.... ->und ohne werbung!   (nich wie funpic)
->wegen datenbank, hast du überhaupt schon eine angelegt, weil die werden im normalfall nicht von selber bei der registrierung angelegt...

mfg
klyer


----------



## Killboy13 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja. Wurde angelegt usw. die Website läuft auch soweit. Nur sehr langsam ... ich würde schon gerne einen guten Webserver habn.

Ja ... ich will die natürlich danach nicht verkaufen. ^^ Sowas kommt nicht in Frage ... also geht es mit dem Wechseln der Domain?

Kann man das also so oft wechseln wie man will ?


----------



## klyer (30. Dezember 2009)

du kannst so oft die domain wechseln wie du willst.
mit einer domain tust du ja nur auf deine eigentliche verlinken..  z.B. mit der domain test.de wird auf test.funpic.de verlinkt


----------



## Killboy13 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine bei all inkl. oder so? Wo es kostenpfilichtig ist


----------



## midnight (30. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht wie oft das nun geht, aber es geht. Ich hab zum Beispiel drei Inklusivdomains und wenn ich eine davon lösche (geht per FAX-Auftrag), dann hab ich wieder eine frei und kann wieder eine neue kostenlose anlegen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es bei Domains so ne Art Mindesvertragslaufzeit gibt...

so far


----------



## klyer (30. Dezember 2009)

Link
da steht etwas weiter unten, das es im all inkl. start paket nur eine domain gibt....d.h. du kannst dort sozusagen nicht beliebeig wechseln... du kannst dort aber auch 5 weitere subdomains nutzen....sozusagen nochmal eine erweiterung vor der eigentlichen domain  ->z.b. wow.deinedomain.de


----------

